# Necsus ha raggiunto quota 2000!!



## MAVERIK

Congratulazioni Necsus, 2000 sono tanti ma te ne auguro altri e tanti !!

CONGRATULATIONS. (Anche se in ritardo )

Mave


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Congratulazioni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## claudine2006

Complimenti!!!! Continua così!


----------



## Saoul

Ahhhh cavolo, sorry non c'ero, avevo il raffreddore, il gomito mi faceva contatto col tallone, e poi mi hanno fermato i vigili, insomma una casino!
Sorry Necsus! Complimentissimi!


----------



## ElaineG

Grazie per la tua disponibilità e la tua precisione.  I tuoi post sono preziosi.

Auguri!!!!


----------



## BlueWolf

Complimenti, ho avuto modo di apprezzarli!


----------



## rocamadour

...* che dire... tantissimi e sinceri* 

 *COMPLIMENTI!!*! 

*sei davvero un'inesauribile miniera di informazioni!*​


----------



## Jana337

*Gli interventi di Necsus sono preziosi

per il loro contenuto

ma anche per il timing - lui si alza alle 6

ed aiuta gli stranieri che, poveri, aprono filoni 

mentre tutti gli italiani dormono. 

Bravo! 

Jana
*​


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti e mille grazie, Necsus!  Ho imparato molto da te.   

Elisabetta


----------



## Necsus

Wow! Thank you, Maverik, for this congrathread, and thanks all of you for your posts!


----------

